# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  's Ochtends pijn in voeten

## Chrismo

Vaak als ik opsta heb ik de eerste 5 minuten pijn met lopen. Het is de ONDERKANT van mijn voeten waar ik over praat. Het is net alsof ik erge spierpijn heb, terwijl ik niets speciaals doe! Ik loop wel veel op mijn werk, maar dat is al jaaaaaaaren zo, en dit is pas sinds een dik jaar.

Als ik voor ik opsta wat rek oefeningen moet mijn voeten doe is het een stuk minder erg, maar dan nog. 

Wat zou dit kunnen zijn?? 





gr Chris

----------


## Déylanna

Tja, moeilijk te zeggen zo. Misschien heb je last van een Hielspoor.
Daarbij begint het dus ook dat je s'ochtends bij het opstaan pijn aan de onderkant van je voeten hebt, en de pijn verdwijnt nadat je de eerste stappen hebt gezet, en vervolgens heb je dan de rest van de dag geen last meer. Dus het zou eventueel een hielspoor kunnen zijn.

liefs
Déy

----------

